# What parts are availible for my GP100?



## bill25413 (Jun 1, 2009)

I just bought a Ruger GP100. This is the first revolver I have owned. I like the way this gun feels and shoots but need to make some mods to it. The hammer is my biggest problem. It is sharp and pointy and hurts my thumb after just a couple of times pulling it back. Do they make a aftermarket hammer for this weapon, or should I just take the hammer off buff and polish it til it's smooth. Also I am gonna but a shooters spring pac but noticed Wilson as well as Wolff make one for this weapon. Is one better then the other, or is price the only difference? Lastely are there any other mods that I should consider doing. This weapon will be mostly use for target shooting. I normally shoot 100-150 rnds a day 2-3 x's a week. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

bill25413 said:


> I just bought a Ruger GP100. This is the first revolver I have owned. I like the way this gun feels and shoots but need to make some mods to it. The hammer is my biggest problem. It is sharp and pointy and hurts my thumb after just a couple of times pulling it back. Do they make a aftermarket hammer for this weapon, or should I just take the hammer off buff and polish it til it's smooth. Also I am gonna but a shooters spring pac but noticed Wilson as well as Wolff make one for this weapon. Is one better then the other, or is price the only difference? Lastely are there any other mods that I should consider doing. This weapon will be mostly use for target shooting. I normally shoot 100-150 rnds a day 2-3 x's a week. Thanks in advance for the help.


Brownells can sell you the parts which are available. I don't think the hammer is one.

I polished mine and used the wilson spring kit. They worked fine.

I reccomend you get a set of springs and plungers for the trigger assembly prior to teardown as they love to run away and hide. Brownell can sell you those also.

I typicaly shoot mine double action so haven't noticed any problem with the hammer attacking my thumb.

tumbleweed


----------

